# Manual Adjustment Of The Brakes Vs. Adjusting The Gain



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I have been putting off adjusting the brakes on my unit for some time now. In fact, last winter I was at the auto parts store, walking down an isle and spotted a brake adjustment tool. I grabbed it, tossed it in my tool box where it is still sitting today, still in it's package. My question is, what is the difference between jacking up the tt and climbing under it to manually adjusting the brakes vs. simply adjusting the gain on my brake controller?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Manually adjusting the brakes will compensate for wear and will ensure they are all being applied evenly. The brake controller will simply adjust the amount of braking for a given decelleration detected by the brake controller. In short, definetly adjust the brakes and then confirm the brake controller settings are still correct.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Manually adjusting the brakes is removing the excessive clearance between the the brakes shoes and the brake drums. This ensures that braking action is not mechanically delayed due to the need to move the brake shoe a larger distance before the friction interface occurs between the the shoe and drum. Adjusting your brake controller only modifies the electronic signal being sent to the magnets that effect the movement of the brake shoe at each wheel. Increasing the intensity or timing of the brake controller signal will not make up for the excessive clearance between the shoe and a drum.

Map Guy


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Okay, thanks for the clarification guys. I can see that a brake adjustment is in my near future. I know that we talked about this one awhile back, but I can't find the thread. What is the preferred way of raising the TT? Jack under frame, behind wheel?


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

map guy said:


> Manually adjusting the brakes is removing the excessive clearance between the the brakes shoes and the brake drums. This ensures that braking action is not mechanically delayed due to the need to move the brake shoe a larger distance before the friction interface occurs between the the shoe and drum.Map Guy


Not only is the braking not delayed when the brakes are properly adjusted, but the braking power is usually increased as well. As you use your drum brakes, the lining will eventually wear enough that full-on braking doesn't generate much braking force. Adjusting the brakes (the drum/lining clearance) will restore maximum braking,whatever that may be.

This assumes that all components are functional. Bear in mind that electic trailer brakes do NOT have the braking abilities of hydraulic brakes, such as on your TV. Trailer brakes definitely do a lot of good when adjusted and operating properly, but their inherent nature recommends towing at a sane speed (which is a lot less than what you might drive when not towing).

Bill


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Great point Bill,

The electric part is an electro magnet that attracks to the side of the forward rotating brake drum. This actuates a lever that expands the shoes. The turning of the wheel and drum actualy create the force to apply the braking action.

Which brings up a great question. My (Prod)controller says it works in reverse.
The trailer brakes due to the design don't work in reverse. The tires have to be spinning forward for the lever to engage the shoes.

Is this deceptive advertising?


----------

